# Why are hobie's so expensive second hand?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Just saw the new mo tack website with pricing and dont get it.
AI = $4450 
Outback= $2350
Revo 11=$2200
I dont get it


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Because they're so expensive new.


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Like all things they're only worth as much as people are willing to pay. I paid $1900 for my outback with a sounder and pdf and some other bits and thats about reasonable for a 3 yr old hobie.....I think they are brilliant and worth every cent IMO. cheers Terry ;-)


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe because they cost so much in the first place, and usually have been tricked up for big $$$.
e.g. I have a PA 12. Cost $3500 plus freight @ $150 (Hobart)
Sounder/GPS, chart etc " 650
Cart " 250
Rod holders/mounts " 200
Anchor trolley etc " 150
Total  $4,900
Most people add stuff to their yaks and it adds up.
I'll probably sell mine within 12 months (health issues) and will probably try to get $3,400 for it, which if you only looked at the PA price would appear expensive  
Do the sums including what has been fitted to get a proper picture on value of s/h yaks, Hobie or not.
Life span of a yak is undetermined as I understand it, though fittings may have to be replaced here or there.
Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing is like to say, and I reckon they're pretty well priced second hand to be honest, is that you may need to take freight into account for some locations.

For me to buy a new Hobie, I'd need to have it freighted 1200k and I would only use a carrier with a reputation for getting it to me un-damaged. If I was in the market for a new Hobie, a secondhand one in good condition, with maybe a few extras, might be worth the same to me as what a new one is to someone in Brisbane.

For people not close to a dealer, and there isn't one on every corner, transport cost is definitely a factor. I realise you may not be talking about my sort of situation but throwing it in the ring as a possible factor. Some of the other brands are sold at big chain stores which are located in every major town. Transport is less of an issue because you can always drive an hour to the nearest xyz store and pick up a new one rather than buy an overpriced used one.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

......but I'm biased because I own one.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> Because they're so expensive new.


And they hold their value
And supply & demand dictates the market price


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

anselmo said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're so expensive new.
> ...


And they're freakin awesome


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RekFix said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > scater said:
> ...


So I understand


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

nad97 said:


> Just saw the new mo tack website with pricing and dont get it.
> AI = $4450
> Outback= $2350
> Revo 11=$2200
> I dont get it


I think it is more because those hobie's listed on Motackle aren't second hand, they are in fact new. MoTackle are a Hobie dealer.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> andrewG said:
> 
> 
> > nad97 said:
> ...


mmm bacon good


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

BACON??????
I didn't get bacon with my quest
Ripped off


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Bacon is an optional extra with new Hobies.
Almost all second-hand ones come with it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It won't be long before someone calls AstroTurf on this one.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spork said:


> Bacon is an optional extra with new Hobies.
> Almost all second-hand ones come with it.


All second hand yaks (not just hobies) sold or even mentioned on AKFF come with, smell like, are sponsored by or once had a brief encounter with bacon


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

BigGee said:


> Better advertising: advertise at comps, magazines, forums, brag mats .....
> 
> (too soon?)
> 
> ...


... Holds breath ...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> > Better advertising: advertise at comps, magazines, forums, brag mats .....
> ...


Ok is it just me or is my smiley a hobie paddling?
Edit: stupid cache


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok I knew this would get some good responses and yes I realise that mo's are a new not used which is why I posted that. It's not uncommon to see outbacks between $2200 - $2800 depending on the mods. AI for $3500 - $5000 and revos for similar money to the outback. Now most other brands including OK and Stealth, will struggle to retain 1/2 the price regardless of mods though stealth has been better in recent times than before. 
There would be less used stealths on the market than hobies and similar numbers of OK's. has been interesting hearing response from everyone and I am sure there are more responses to come.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Simple. Demand. Most people (including me) getting into the sport simply say "I want one of those pedal ones." They don't know much about anything else. Serious and experienced kayak fishermen buy Stealths, etc, but they are few in number. The great unwashed (me included) are many. Hobies only compete against other Hobies.

Simplistic yes, but you cactch my drift.


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

Not being a Hobies owner,
Here's my 2 cents worth, Hobies are currently like utes, they are popular so therefore the price goes up.
Personally I can't justify the cost of buying one, either new or second hand.
But then again, I use my yaks as exercise as well as a fishing tool so alls good.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Are utes currently popular?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

By a brand new outback for $2400 and sell it a year later for $2000.

By a brand new Viking Profish for $1400 and sell it a year later for $1000.

You still loose the same money, it just seems that Hobie's redeem more value but in reality it is only because they cost more to buy new.

For the 3 outbacks I have owned I paid $1400, $1800 and $2000. That's a big difference between them, but they were a few years apart so some were in demand at times and other times the market was flooded with them.

I currently have 5 kayaks and I spent in total less than $3000 on all of them. Now who wouldn't want 5 kayaks instead of only 1 :twisted:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Is your avatar your running total of yaks owned, Wayne?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Except $400 lost off a $2400 kayak is a smaller % than the same $ amount off a smaller purchase price, point taken though.

I think there was a 12 month old pro-angler sold up here for under $2k a couple of years ago, it was an absolute steal! A case of wanting to sell but not many wanting to buy at that particular time.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Squidley said:


> Is your avatar your running total of yaks owned, Wayne?


No I have only owned 30 :twisted:



Barrabundy said:


> Except $400 lost off a $2400 kayak is a smaller % than the same $ amount off a smaller purchase price, point taken though.


True, Con. % wise you are better off but I like cold hard cash better.

My Adventure was a bargain that I bought up there but like you said there are not that many people that kayak fish in your part of the world. Low demand = lower prices.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I can't get any Bacon for my mrs pre loved Tupperware and its like new with a rudder.....wow a rudder is like a quarter the price I want for the orange quest,if I chuck some phillies in for two days ,how much will I get :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

WayneD said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > Is your avatar your running total of yaks owned, Wayne?
> ...


Very True. I bet you could get a nice pig on a spit for 4 hunnge. way better than bacon


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Safa said:


> Well I can't get any Bacon for my mrs pre loved Tupperware and its like new with a rudder.....wow a rudder is like a quarter the price I want for the orange quest,if I chuck some phillies in for two days ,how much will I get :lol:


phillies are fillers clive, you'd be better to chuck so bacon in to the deal


----------

